# Log Splitter



## Kevin (Sep 29, 2014)

Pretty cool design . . .

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shadetree_1 (Sep 29, 2014)

Simple yet very smart!


----------



## Tclem (Sep 29, 2014)

All that work it won't take him long to come out of that jacket


----------



## Tony (Sep 29, 2014)

That is cool! I wonder how heavy the head is.


----------



## DavidDobbs (Sep 29, 2014)

I will get him a couple chunks of hickory or osage.....lol It is pretty cool. 

Dave


----------



## justallan (Oct 4, 2014)

That would be great for real dry straight grained wood without any limbs. It's certainly faster than my hydraulic splitter.


----------

